
How Do You Get Anti-Vaxxers to Vaccinate Their Kids? Talk to Them – For Hours - spzx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/02/19/how-do-you-get-anti-vaxxers-vaccinate-their-kids-talk-them-hours/
======
aurizon
Sadly, the unvaccinated children are the ones that suffer - some will get the
disease and suffer severe side effects(Mumps sterilizes many adult victims,
but largely spares kids before puberty) Measles also has some severe adult
side effects. Then there is polio...

